# 2 yo losing weight, not eating...



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

after having gastroenteritus, started on 17th may, my little girl has no energy, 9 days later. She was sick and had diarrhea for a week afterwards.  she is ok in herself now, no obvious fever, pain etc and her nappies are getting back to normal slowly. However, she is so tired, lathargic and floppyish.  She can play nicely one min then the next min she is lying on the floor and asking to go to her bed. and she is VERY clingy to me, screams until she flops onto my chest.  She isnt eating much, she starts to eat but gives up and refuses. She drinks juice plenty and often. 

I put her on my scales at bath time tonight and she was 9kg, allbeit just plain scales. Im a bit concerned after looking in her red book at the graph to find that 9kg is on the bottom line and on the 13th may she weighed 10kg. So she has lost 1kg in 2 weeks.  

do you think a trip to the docs is needed tomorrow....... its very hard to get an appointment.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi, i would agree that a kilo is alot for a 2 yr old to loose in such a short time but just be aware that different scales can have quite a marked difference and also when a you have diarrhoea and vomiting you loose alot of body fluid initially but as you gradually get better this corrects itself. you could always contact your health visitor, she may even pop round to see you rather than you trying to get in at the G.P's.

hope this helps


nic


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

hi thanks, got a doctors appt for both the twins as A had diarhhoea again this morning.... 2 weeks now, its been long enough.  Shes just going to say keep up the fluids and avoid dairy i know but its peace of mind.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

good stuff, hope it clears up very soon

Nic


----------

